# Wilson tour matrix package.



## @_JoshuaBarker (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi,
   Ive played golf regulary before and need to replace my spalding blades irons and my dunlop          driver and woods. I was looking on Golf online and saw this package http://www.golfonline.co.uk/wilson-tour-matrix-complete-golf-set-steel-graphite (Wilson tour matrix steel shafted package) for only Â£200! I know from my previous golfing knowledge wilson isnt a bad make and i was thinking i could get these for my birthday? Any pointers Or any reviews on what these clubs are Like? Thanks


----------



## monktonhallgc1882 (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Where you'll here tips, stories and good nature banter!!!!

You should have a look around on sites like golfbidder and ebay as they do ex-demo and second hand clubs. Just keep looking around the sites for the set that's right.


----------



## @_JoshuaBarker (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for that! Was thinking also about the wilson stretch irons (I think theyre called that anyway). What are they like as there only like Â£130 from golfonline. Cheers.


----------

